# craftsman jointer



## jsharon (Jun 6, 2008)

I have inherited an old Craftsman jointer. The model No. is 113.20620. Where can I find documentation for this machine such as a copy of the original owner's manual.

John


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*craftsmen jointer*

Hey John,
Try googling the model number along with 'sears jointer' and see what comes up. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## allthunbs (May 14, 2008)

Hi John:

I took a look on the Old Wood Working Machines web site. I couldn't find 113.20620 however I did find 103.20620. Check it out yourself at this link:

http://www.owwm.com/MfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=222&tab=3


If this is not your's, take a look at the others on the list. They may be close enough to help.


----------

